# savage model 11 laminate



## mrtwinz87 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a savage model 11 with a laminate wood stock, chambered in 7mm-08, internal magazine, 22in blued barrel, and i cant find anything about price, or anything about them at all for that matter and they arnt on the savage website. I got it on sale about 8 years ago or so for 379.99 at gander mountain, was just wandering if it was a limited model that got discontinued or what. Anything anyone knows would be appreciated thak you.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It could very well be a discontinued model. Have any pics?

huntin1


----------



## mrtwinz87 (Jul 21, 2010)

this is a pic of one i found on gun broker. mine is identical except the chambering, this one .270 mine is 7mm-08. I have been looking for others for the past 2 years and this is the first ive seen online or in a gunshop.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I am not finding much info, it appears that it was discontinued a few years ago. You might get more info over at savageshooters.com, site is down right now. Sorry I can't be of more help.

huntin1


----------



## mrtwinz87 (Jul 21, 2010)

No problem buddy thanks for responding.....Ya i had checked that sight previously today and saw it was down, ill check tomorrow and see what i can find.


----------

